# Suprecur as trigger??



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I need to take my trigger shot tonight and it's suprecur. I didn't use this is my last cycle as a trigger and I'm worried it won't work as I can't find any information about it being used as a trigger apart from one person who said it didn't work and they had no eggs at EC. Has anyone else used this?
Thanks


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Willow,

I had a suprecur trigger on my second cycle (short protocol at risk of OHSS). I had 10 eggs retrieved, all of which fertilised. We had 2 embryos transferred and 3 frosties. Unfortunately the cycle was a BFN, but I believe the failure to be due to the various immune issues we've subsequently found and are being treated for.

Good luck tomorrow, let me know how you get on!

Lulu
Xxx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, it all went ok. I had 20 eggs! x


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic! Hope you had good news with the "call" today.

Do make sure you keep up your protein and fluid intake (at least 3l at day) as the risk of OHSS is higher with high numbers of eggs.

Wishing you lots of luck with the next 2 and a bit weeks 
Lulu
xxx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes 16 of them were mature and all of them fertilised! Hoping for day 5 transfer. I lost a lot of fluid from the follicles so they put me on a drip for a while and I'm taking dostinex for a few days. Thanks for your help!


----------

